# started wild cherry wine



## poet (Jul 28, 2010)

okay, so i said on the intro thread we wanted to do cherry wine. We're using this recipe and also using bottled water instead of tap water. We started it off tonight.

Shall i let you know how we get on?

Cherry Wine Recipe 

Ingredients:

6 lb cherries 
Campden tablets 
2 ½ lbs sugar 
Wine yeast 
Nutrient 
Water
Method: 

Remove the stalks from the cherries and rinse. 
Put into a fermenting bin and crush.. 
Pour on 4 pints of boiling water. When cool, add 1 Campden tablet, crushed and dissolved in a little warm water. 
Boil all of the sugar in 4 pints of water for 2 or 3 minutes and, when cool, mix into the pulp. 
Add the yeast and nutrient and cover and allow to ferment for a week, stirring daily. 
Strain and press and return to a clean fermenting bin. 
Cover again and leave for 3 or 4 days. 
Pour through a fine sieve carefully into a gallon jar, leaving as much deposit behind as possible. 
Fill up the jar with cooled, boiled water to where the neck begins. 
Fit a fementation lock and leave until fermentation has finished. 
Rack, as necessary, adding a Campden tablet after the first racking. 
Syphon into bottles.
Makes 1 gallon of wine.


This is a pic of my husband getting stuck in! 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6046898&l=541b94a655&id=568396756


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 28, 2010)

yes keep us posted as we like to here about new journeys. We like pictures too even if it is your husband..LOL!


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2010)

You should add Pectic Enzyme


----------



## poet (Jul 28, 2010)

hi

this is the recipe we're using http://www.lowcostliving.co.uk/home-brewing/recipe-cherry-recipe.php

it doesn't say anything about pectic enzyme. should we have added some? Is it too late as the yeast is already in the must?


----------



## poet (Jul 28, 2010)

okay, just been reading up about pectic enzyme in Mrs gennery taylor's wine book and we have now added some pectolase, thanks for the reminder. weird how the recipe didn't say anything about it!


----------



## Mud (Jul 28, 2010)

Pectic enzyme will not work during an active ferment. It will work before and after, however. You will probably need to add more once it's done working. But no worries. It won't add an off taste or anything.


----------



## poet (Jul 28, 2010)

hi, I just read this...



> To prevent pectin haze before it occurs, particularly for fruit wines, add pectic enzyme at the beginning of fermentation according to the manufacturer’s instructions



http://www.winemakermag.com/stories/issue/article/issues/110-junjul-2009/858-cellar-dwellers

so it should still work shouldn't it? i mean in the sense of stopping the wine being cloudy?


----------



## Julie (Jul 28, 2010)

It will not necessarily clear your wine, it will clarify if you have a peptic haze and the other reason to add peptic enzyme is to break down the fruit, this is the reason why you would add it at the very beginning.


----------



## poet (Jul 28, 2010)

this isn't going to a major issue is it? Will the wine be okay?


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2010)

poet said:


> this isn't going to a major issue is it? Will the wine be okay?


 
Your wine should be fine, with a couple of potential, minor things. 

First, you probably didn't get as complete extraction as you would have with pectic enzyme.

Second, you might have a bit of trouble clearing if you end up with a pectic haze. As others have said, you can add pectic enzyme post-ferment to help deal with that.

Goog Luck!


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Jul 29, 2010)

I was taught to allow the Campden Tablets to sterlize the must for 24 hours before adding yeast. From what I read on your first post, it did not seem you had done that. I believe the campden tablets may kill your yeast if I read it right.


----------



## poet (Jul 29, 2010)

so what should I do now guys? Help!!!!!


----------



## poet (Jul 29, 2010)

I found this...



> Question:
> What is the purpose of using Campden tablets?
> 
> Answer:
> Initially, Campden tablets are used to kill off any potentially harmful bacteria that may may be present in the base ingredients used in winemaking, and to discourage any wild yeast from gaining a foothold. Campden will not kill yeast, but it creates an environment inhospitable to them. As sulfur dioxide (SO2) is released into the must and the atmosphere above the must dissipates, the environment inside the fermenter slowly changes and the yeast can grow, but by then our cultured wine yeasts, which are more tolerant of SO2, have gotten a good start and “crowd out” the wild yeasts



http://www.brew-winemaking.com/brewwine/shop/faq.aspx?id=1440

so our cultured yeast should be okay, right?


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2010)

poet said:


> I found this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're probably OK. If you have no sign of ferment after 48 hours, do another yeast starter and pitch it. More yeast won't hurt anything.


----------



## poet (Jul 29, 2010)

hubby says there's bubbles on the surface, does that mean it's fermenting? (sorry, I am a beginner! LOL)


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 29, 2010)

CO2 bubbles - have you degassed?

Could have be a little fermentation going on. If the SG has remained the same for 3 plus days - fermentation is done - and it is probably CO2 gas escaping out.


----------



## poet (Jul 29, 2010)

again, i don't know what that means but we are stirring it every day. It was only started yesterday. We're not doing an SG reading as we just wanted a nice, relaxing hobby!  I guess we'll just have to wait and see.....


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well - if you are not doing an SG reading - i would just sit back and wait - fermenation should compete in about 7-10 days - that is just a guestimate - some yeasts work faster than others.

Degassing is basically removing all the CO2 in the wine produced by fermentation. CO2 in the wine will make it hard for wine to clear.

There are several ways - some use vacuum pumps, others use stirring methods, and others use shaking - and some use a combo - attach a vacuum pump and gently shake every so often.

And some don't - they let time take its course - if you are at a temp around 75 degree's it will degass itself over time.

I use a vacuum pump to do this - but those are expensive - you can get a medical aspirator on ebay around $150 - or you can get a stirring paddle that hooks to your drill.

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4666
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4667


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2010)

poet said:


> ... we just wanted a nice, relaxing hobby!


 
That's a nice idea. Until obsession sets in! )


----------



## Tom (Jul 29, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> CO2 bubbles - have you degassed?
> 
> Could have be a little fermentation going on. If the SG has remained the same for 3 plus days - fermentation is done - and it is probably CO2 gas escaping out.


It's to early for degassing since they just started yesterday. Do you have a hydrometer? If not get one that is a MUST.
Fermentation has started now you need to ck the gravity in a week.


----------



## poet (Jul 29, 2010)

why do we need to have a hydrometer?


----------



## Tom (Jul 29, 2010)

It is the most important tool in wine making. Without it you will never know what you will get or how much alcohol is in it.
making wine is more than adding sugar and yeast. You need to write everything down (gravity) so if you like it you can do it again.
it also tells you what the potential alcohol and when its "dry or stuck


----------



## poet (Jul 29, 2010)

i take your point but we're not too bothered about how much alcohol is in the wine etc, we're not bothered about being that precise.

I'm thinking half the fun will be finding out what it's like when it's ready 

maybe we'll use one eventually....


----------



## Mud (Jul 29, 2010)

A hydrometer will also tell you if the must is fermenting, stuck, or finished. Without it you're guessing at times.


----------



## BobF (Jul 29, 2010)

poet said:


> i take your point but we're not too bothered about how much alcohol is in the wine etc, we're not bothered about being that precise.
> 
> I'm thinking half the fun will be finding out what it's like when it's ready
> 
> maybe we'll use one eventually....


 
Poet - I understand your sentiment exactly. Consider it though. Hydrometers are cheap and easy to use - no added stress, I promise.

For me, it's about being able to repeat making that Great Wine. It would be more stressful for me to make 7 or 8 batches trying to get what I got the first time - and failing all 7 or 8 times.

Beyond consistency, a hydrometer is the only way to tell for sure if a wine has completed fermenting, or stopped prematurely.

Good luck however you choose to do it!


----------



## poet (Jul 29, 2010)

I just put all that to the hubbie (who is the one in charge of the wine making) and he said... if it's bubbling then as far as he's concerned then it's fermenting and if it's not bubbling then it's not.

I think he's a Luddite but there you go! 

So, at the end of it all, all I will be able to tell you is if it looks and tastes nice!


----------



## poet (Aug 24, 2010)

the recipe said to strain off the must after a week, hubs has left it for almost a month! I think it smells slightly vinegary, he reckons it doesn't.

He's just strained it off into another sterilised ferment bucket to sit for 3-4 days (as per the recipe).

should the unfinished wine smell a bit vinegary?


----------



## BobF (Aug 24, 2010)

poet said:


> the recipe said to strain off the must after a week, hubs has left it for almost a month! I think it smells slightly vinegary, he reckons it doesn't.
> 
> He's just strained it off into another sterilised ferment bucket to sit for 3-4 days (as per the recipe).
> 
> should the unfinished wine smell a bit vinegary?


 
No, it shouldn't. But it might still be good for sprinkling on your "Fish & Chips"! ;-)


----------



## poet (Aug 24, 2010)

is it because he left it too long?

thanks for having a joke at our expense by the way, it is actually upsetting for a first time wine maker to know they've wasted their time!


----------



## BobF (Aug 24, 2010)

poet said:


> is it because he left it too long?


 
Probably. You didn't say what it was covered with, if at all. More than likely, the campden was exhausted, allowing bacteria to do their thing.

Also, it may not have fermented well enough to get the alcohol high enough to protect the wine.



> thanks for having a joke at our expense by the way, it is actually upsetting for a first time wine maker to know they've wasted their time!


 
Sorry. Your response to several strong suggestions on proper technique led me to believe that a failure wouldn't be that big of a deal.

There a several things that can go wrong during the process. The good news is that with a few inexpensive tools and proper technique, the problems are avoidable 99.9% of the time.


----------



## poet (Aug 24, 2010)

it is/was in a fermentation bucket with a lid.



My husband is doing the wine making and thinks he knows it all! We've started some plum wine today and I've told him he MUST follow the recipe, i.e. strain it after a week this time!

He's insisting the cherry wine is fine and carrying on with it.

Whenever I try to give him advice he gives me a mouthful of verbal. This time I'll make sure he sticks to the recipe!

If the cherry wine does turn out to be ruined I'm going to make him drink the whole lot!!!!


----------



## Julie (Aug 24, 2010)

Poet, 

I understand what you are going through sometimes men just won't listen to us women but like a lot of people stated here you need to get the right equipment. You need a hydrometer and you can not finish your wine in a bucket. You need to have a carboy. Leaving a wine in a bucket once it has fermented dry is exposing it to oxygen.

If your husband does not want to follow the proper procedure to make a good wine, kick him out of the wine room and take over  you can do, I know you can


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

Julie said:


> Poet,
> 
> I understand what you are going through sometimes men just won't listen to us women. If your husband does not want to follow the proper procedure to make a good wine, kick him out of the wine room and take over  you can do, I know you can



GO JULIE!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 24, 2010)

go poet! tell hubby you've got the inside track
doing the hydrometer readings are even pretty fun. my 11 yr. old neice says it's like being in a science fair, lol...i always did love science. 
i've never done a plum and i'm still pretty new, but remember the pectin enzyme, beginning s.g. should be 1.080. only add enough sugar to get it to that point. even if the recipe calls for more, stop when at 1.080...that's my 2Cents


----------

